# Best flavour, best quality commercial coils and compatible tanks



## Jakey (5/6/17)

just wanted to get an idea of the best tanks available at the moment that use commercial coils.
looking for a tank that has coils which last a decent amount of time, good flavour too.


----------



## Amir (5/6/17)

TFV8 big baby beast. Wide variety of stock coils. Included RBA. 5ml juice capacity.

That's my opinion. Others may differ

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (5/6/17)

Tfv8 for all the same reasons as stated above


----------



## Jakey (5/6/17)

Amir said:


> TFV8 big baby beast. Wide variety of stock coils. Included RBA. 5ml juice capacity.
> 
> That's my opinion. Others may differ


my only problem with that tank is the coils seem to need replacing quite quickly. and the price of the coils aren't exactly the best. but it is a great tank though


----------



## Amir (5/6/17)

Jakey said:


> my only problem with that tank is the coils seem to need replacing quite quickly. and the price of the coils aren't exactly the best. but it is a great tank though



I use the X4 coil and I replace maybe once every 3rd week. But then again thats not my main go to set up so the coils dont see much use

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/17)

Can't really help @Jakey! Last commercial coils I really tried were the EUC ceramics which were pretty good and lasted well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (5/6/17)

crown 3


----------



## Strontium (5/6/17)

My tfv8 coils last close to a month

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (5/6/17)

Strontium said:


> My tfv8 coils last close to a month


 all day vaping?? and which coils ??


----------



## CMMACKEM (5/6/17)

Strontium said:


> My tfv8 coils last close to a month


Used to last around a week before the flavor tapes off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (5/6/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> all day vaping?? and which coils ??


Q2 in my baby beast @45@w and T6 in big baby beast @47W


----------



## Baker (5/6/17)

Jakey said:


> just wanted to get an idea of the best tanks available at the moment that use commercial coils.
> looking for a tank that has coils which last a decent amount of time, good flavour too.



I can honestly say I think I've tried all the commercial coils out there, certainly all that are readily available in SA, and imo the Crown 1 and Crown 3 are significantly better than anything else if you are looking for both flavor and longevity.

The ceramics last months, but the vape is dryer and flavor not as good as the Crowns. Of the ceramic coil tanks imo the Freemax Starre Pure is the best.

The rest of the commercial coil tanks aren't as good as the Crowns in either flavor or longetivity.

The Crowns have the best flavor and coils last over a month if you go through about 1 tank per day. Also, i only vape dessert juices, many of which are coil gunkers, so a month is a very long time. Just one thing to consider with the Crown 1 - there is a painstaking mission of breaking in the coil that u need to go through on the first tank of juice to get the best out of it.

Btw, I always find it strange how people say how long their coils last without mentioning how much juice they go through per day. Saying a coil lasts a week or a month doesn't really help if it's not known if 1 or 5 or 10mls per day is being put through it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (5/6/17)

Baker said:


> I can honestly say I think I've tried all the commercial coils out there, certainly all that are readily available in SA, and imo the Crown 1 and Crown 3 are significantly better than anything else if you are looking for both flavor and longevity.
> 
> The ceramics last months, but the vape is dryer and flavor not as good as the Crowns. Of the ceramic coil tanks imo the Freemax Starre Pure is the best.
> 
> ...



Probably 120mls max per coil. The TFV8.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker (5/6/17)

Oh yes, only potential downside of the Crown 3 is u need a dual battery mod for the high wattage. 80w - 85w on 0.5ohm coil and 90w - 95w on 0.25ohm coil.


----------



## Baker (5/6/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Probably 120mls max per coil. The TFV8.



Yeah that sounds about right. Probably with some fruity juices? I got about 100ml on those coils with only desserts and tobaccos. On my Crowns I get about 150ml.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (5/6/17)

@Jakey Bro, I do not know why you do not just go RTA/Rebuildable. You are missing out on a whole wide world of flavor.

Seriously what are you scared of? Wire and building your own coils? Fck that buy pre made coils they are even better, especially DNA
All you have to do is put the cotton through and you are almost good to go.

Trust me, I thought it was daunting until I tried.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (5/6/17)

Baker said:


> I can honestly say I think I've tried all the commercial coils out there, certainly all that are readily available in SA, and imo the Crown 1 and Crown 3 are significantly better than anything else if you are looking for both flavor and longevity.
> 
> The ceramics last months, but the vape is dryer and flavor not as good as the Crowns. Of the ceramic coil tanks imo the Freemax Starre Pure is the best.
> 
> ...


Per your last paragraph - how much does these crown tanks hold, I am now wondering?


----------



## Baker (5/6/17)

The Crown 1 holds just over 4ml and the Crown 3 just over 5ml. And the Crown 1 mini just over 2ml. I forgot to mention the Crown 1 mini. Probably the best flavor of the lot by a fraction, but it empties so quickly! The Crown 3 has more airflow and a smoother draw.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (5/6/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> @Jakey Bro, I do not know why you do not just go RTA/Rebuildable. You are missing out on a whole wide world of flavor.
> 
> Seriously what are you scared of? Wire and building your own coils? Fck that buy pre made coils they are even better, especially DNA
> All you have to do is put the cotton through and you are almost good to go.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback man. Ive been around the block when it comes to vaping. Building coils are the least of my worries. Just feel like i always need to have a backup commercial coil setup for those odd occasions where there iust isnt that time to rebuild your rta / dripper. Or when your build just isn't working out for whatever reason you know

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (6/6/17)

I like this thread @Jakey 
Thanks for starting it - am enjoying reading what is being posted
I agree, one does need a great commercial coil option for backup!
It also helps to be able to recommend things to newer vapers that dont want to buiild


----------



## Andre (6/6/17)

Baker said:


> The Crown 1 holds just over 4ml and the Crown 3 just over 5ml. And the Crown 1 mini just over 2ml. I forgot to mention the Crown 1 mini. Probably the best flavor of the lot by a fraction, but it empties so quickly! The Crown 3 has more airflow and a smoother draw.


What a stunning tank. R470 here. And from the description it sounds very practical. My only problem is that one has to start vaping at 70W with the highest resistance coil. Methinks this is not for MTL tootle puffers like me? Wonder how thirsty it is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/6/17)

Andre said:


> What a stunning tank. R470 here. And from the description it sounds very practical. My only problem is that one has to start vaping at 70W with the highest resistance coil. Methinks this is not for MTL tootle puffers like me? Wonder how thirsty it is?
> 
> View attachment 97091



Looks stunning @Andre 
But 70Watts !
For MTL! Wow


----------



## Baker (6/6/17)

@Andre, it is stunning, that's why I have three of them. Plus three Crown 1s, and three Crown 1 minis, and one Crown 2.

Also check out the matte black Crown 3...



It's as if the green tip it comes with was made especially to look like a leaf on my wooden Treebox 

I've never tried MTL so unfortunately I can't comment on that. I could try it later tonight and let you know, but I wasn't a smoker so I'm not really sure what MTL should feel like, so I'm not the best person to ask.

Hopefully someone else will have some insight on that. The high wattage requirement is unfortunate. It doesn't get unbearably hot, but it uses a lot of battery power.

It uses a lot of juice, not as much as the TF series from Smok but more than other commercial coil tanks. Also not as much as the newer RTAs like the Kylin, Ammit, etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (6/6/17)

Baker said:


> @Andre, it is stunning, that's why I have three of them. Plus three Crown 1s, and three Crown 1 minis, and one Crown 2.
> 
> Also check out the matte black Crown 3...
> View attachment 97092
> ...


Love the Treebox! That will always be "the one that got away" for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker (6/6/17)

Stosta said:


> Love the Treebox! That will always be "the one that got away" for me!



Lol yeah I love this thing! Not a single negative about it, I can't believe none of the SA vendors besides one (I think) brought them in. I have the 1st version also but this one is just amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (6/6/17)

Jakey said:


> Thanks for the feedback man. Ive been around the block when it comes to vaping. Building coils are the least of my worries. Just feel like i always need to have a backup commercial coil setup for those odd occasions where there iust isnt that time to rebuild your rta / dripper. Or when your build just isn't working out for whatever reason you know



Although I do have a commerical coil big baby beast set up on a V8 stick for this purpose... I find an RDA to be the easier better alternative


----------



## skola (6/6/17)

@BumbleBee what about the SMOK Spirals Plus? If I'm not mistaken you posted somewhere that you rate it quite high in terms of flavour for a sub ohm tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/6/17)

skola said:


> @BumbleBee what about the SMOK Spirals Plus? If I'm not mistaken you posted somewhere that you rate it quite high in terms of flavour for a sub ohm tank.


Hands down the best commercial atty for flavour I've tried to date, that goes for it's RBA as well

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

